# Best way to assemble wood.



## samsagaz (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi guys, i want to make for my own an frame like an Warping Boards


i want to know wich methed recommend me to get the best and durable join of the frame..



Sorry for my english


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

samsagaz said:


> Hi guys, i want to make for my own an frame like an Warping Boards
> 
> 
> i want to know wich methed recommend me to get the best and durable join of the frame..
> ...


Hi Jose - 
This picture shows pretty simple half-lap joints, strong and easy to make. This Warping Board can be broken down for storage but all you need to do is glue/nail the joints to make it permanent. Here's a pretty good explanation of how to do half-laps:
Half Lap Joints - Basic Woodworking Joinery
The link shows the joint at the end of the boards but you can put them anywhere you have two boards crossing.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

jschaben said:


> Hi Jose -
> This picture shows pretty simple half-lap joints, strong and easy to make. This Warping Board can be broken down for storage but all you need to do is glue/nail the joints to make it permanent. Here's a pretty good explanation of how to do half-laps:
> Half Lap Joints - Basic Woodworking Joinery
> The link shows the joint at the end of the boards but you can put them anywhere you have two boards crossing.


Hi Jose and John:

What are you referring to when you say "warping?" To me warping is the action a board takes when it dries. If you're not carefull you'll have a cork screw instead of a board. However, in this instance, I don't think you're referring to that.


----------



## samsagaz (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes i already see that pictures. You think that will be hard enough using that method? Think that can be made with 1" MDF


----------



## samsagaz (Mar 10, 2009)

allthunbs said:


> Hi Jose and John:
> 
> What are you referring to when you say "warping?" To me warping is the action a board takes when it dries. If you're not carefull you'll have a cork screw instead of a board. However, in this instance, I don't think you're referring to that.


to wrap thread for looming


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

samsagaz said:


> to wrap thread for looming


Got it. Thank you :thank_you2:


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

This looks like something you need strength for. In my opinion, I don't think MDF will be a good option for you. I would go with a solid hardwood.


----------

